# /conf.d/net [solved]

## Jambonant

Hey little question here is my /etc/conf.d/net content

```

#This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

Then here is the content of /init.d

```

Frank init.d # ls

apache2      cupsd         hostname    modules   reboot.sh     syslog-ng

bootmisc     ddclient      hotplug     net.eth0  reslisa       urandom

checkfs      depscan.sh    ip6tables   net.lo    rmnologin     vixie-cron

checkroot    domainname    iptables    netmount  rsyncd        xdm

clock        functions.sh  keymaps     nscd      runscript.sh

coldplug     gpm           lisa        numlock   saslauthd

consolefont  halt.sh       local       proftpd   shutdown.sh

crypto-loop  hdparm        localmount  pwcheck   sshd

```

I then try to include dhcp on startup and I get that net.eth0 does not exit??

```

Frank init.d # rc-update add net.eth0 default

 * rc-update: '/etc/init.d/net.eth0' not found; aborting

Frank init.d #                                              

```

I can still have access to internet by doing dhcpcd etho, but have no clue why net.etho is not found, any idea ?

----------

## Falcon1986

I am getting the same "not found" problem trying to make eth1 the default connection and I've tried using dhcp and manual configuration in the conf.d/net.

Have you tried looking in /etc/init.d/? When I looked in there I found an eth0 file and a blank eth2 file; no eth1 file.

Can you manually start up a connection? How did you do it?

----------

## kpep01

I recently rebuilt my Gentoo box, and had the precise same problem. When looking at my kernel configuration, I discovered that I had neglected to build in support for my ethernet card. Once I had properly configured the ethernet card into the kernel, all was well.

I hope that works.

----------

## Jambonant

 *Falcon1986 wrote:*   

> I am getting the same "not found" problem trying to make eth1 the default connection and I've tried using dhcp and manual configuration in the conf.d/net.
> 
> Have you tried looking in /etc/init.d/? When I looked in there I found an eth0 file and a blank eth2 file; no eth1 file.
> 
> Can you manually start up a connection? How did you do it?

 

Once you assure yourself that ifconfig detect your card, you can simply type  dhcpcd eth0

You should be fine to have access for now but not on start up

----------

## Falcon1986

 *Jambonant wrote:*   

>  *Falcon1986 wrote:*   I am getting the same "not found" problem trying to make eth1 the default connection and I've tried using dhcp and manual configuration in the conf.d/net.
> 
> Have you tried looking in /etc/init.d/? When I looked in there I found an eth0 file and a blank eth2 file; no eth1 file.
> 
> Can you manually start up a connection? How did you do it? 
> ...

 

Thank you. That worked like a charm! However, having it load at startup would be nice and I hope you find a solution to your problem.

----------

## tryn

Have you tried looking at this page and picking the correct format??

Gentoo Linux Handbooks

 If not I'm sure it will give you a lot of what you need.

----------

## Jambonant

I follow the hand book from getting started in network.

Here is what I got

```

Frank init.d # ls

apache2      cupsd         hostname    modules   pwcheck       sshd

bootmisc     ddclient      hotplug     net       reboot.sh     syslog-ng

checkfs      depscan.sh    ip6tables   net.eth0  reslisa       urandom

checkroot    domainname    iptables    net.lo    rmnologin     vixie-cron

clock        functions.sh  keymaps     netmount  rsyncd        xdm

coldplug     gpm           lisa        nscd      runscript.sh

consolefont  halt.sh       local       numlock   saslauthd

crypto-loop  hdparm        localmount  proftpd   shutdown.sh

Frank init.d # ln -s net.lo  net.eth0

ln: accessing `net.eth0': Too many levels of symbolic links

```

What does that mean ? What should I do, because after I get

```

Frank ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

bash: /etc/init.d/net.eth0: Too many levels of symbolic links

Frank ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

bash: /etc/init.d/net.eth0: Too many levels of symbolic links

Frank ~ #

```

I'm confused

----------

## Monkeh

```
rm net.eth0 && ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

----------

## Jambonant

It worked!!! Thanks. If you have time could you explain me why that happend, so it doesn't occur in the future.

Thanks again

----------

## Monkeh

Without looking at it before you fixed it, I couldn't tell you.

----------

